# Pitbull puppy too skinny?



## LovelyLoverston (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m unsure how to add pics here but she’s 5 months and 26 pounds. The vet doesn’t see anything wrong ( Looking for a new vet) You can’t see her ribs at all however she’s definitely slim. Anytime we’re out in public people assume I’m a horrible pet owner whose not feeding my dog. Any suggestions? She also doesn’t eat much just tends to play with her food but she’s not sick at all extremely energetic and playful. 
If anyone can tell me how to add pics that would be awesome as well.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You have to host the pics on a site like IMGUR then post the image link into the thread.

You have to remember that society today thinks food is love and the majority of pets out there are morbidly obese. Chances of your pup being underweight if you can't see ribs is slim to none. You should be able to see the last two ribs with a healthy pet weight dog. Because she is only 5 months old, a little chunky is OK. (all ribs covered)
Pups also go through a lanky stage where they seem a little disproportionate. Legs too long, head to big, etc.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: X's 2


----------



## blackpitowner (Jul 15, 2018)

What food are you giving her? If shes playing with it and only eatting a little means she hates what you are giving her. As for weight it's not the low considering a full grown female pit weighs 30 to 60 pounds. My pit is 6 months and shes at 45 pounds. She's on a raw food diet and gets freeze dried treats. She's very picky and her current diet is the only food she will eat. I've been feeding her raw for the last 4 months and she's full of energy and looks great.

Also keep in mind that Pits are thinner and lean. Mine is 6 months old vs my 10 week old chunky american bully you see in the gif I made. I've attached a picture of what an American bully will look like full grown. I think a lot of people mix them up. So if people are comparing an APBT to an American bully then your pit will look considerably thinner and under weight but they are the weight they need to be. But without a picture I can't give you my opinion. If the vet isn't concerned or think she's under weight I wouldn't worry about it.

I've attached a pic of my black pit when she was 12 weeks laying down on the floor and 16 weeks at the window to see the difference to 6 months like in the gif playing with her step sister and the pic of her with the scarf.











































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel36 (Oct 18, 2017)

If you are being told you pup is too skinny chances are she’s a terrier. A lot of people get the breeds mixed up. My boy Axel is an American staffordshire/ American bully mix (read my last post if you have any questions/comments) and a lot of people tell me that he’s over weight except he’s not because he is not a pitbull terrier. 

On subject - like another user said if she isn’t running to her door bowl when it’s breakfast and dinner time chances are it’s not appetizing to her. Try switching her food and don’t feed her per the bag. The bag feeding instructions will make your dog fat! Good luck!


----------



## Klus864 (Jul 15, 2018)

See... I sort of have the same thing. 
Mine is a 2 year old bully mix (I’m learning lingo) and people were commenting he was skinny. But when I compared pics, I really realized he lost weight in the first 4 months, and had some spine bumps. 
I WAS feeding him the bag recommendation. He was definitely not getting fat. 
Got him at 46 lbs, he dropped to 43 lbs. 

He’s up to 4Cups a day, of TOTW... been on that quantity for a month. I don’t know if I see a difference yet. 
He goes to daycare (solves separation anxiety) and is VERY active, so I assumed he was burning too much. 

His weight and bones showing has been stressing me out.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Klus864 said:


> See... I sort of have the same thing.
> Mine is a 2 year old bully mix (I'm learning lingo) and people were commenting he was skinny. But when I compared pics, I really realized he lost weight in the first 4 months, and had some spine bumps.
> I WAS feeding him the bag recommendation. He was definitely not getting fat.
> Got him at 46 lbs, he dropped to 43 lbs.
> ...


Your dog definitely does not look too thin to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

